# Sticky  Updated! Dangerous people food! Dangerous plants! Dangers in yard/home!



## Kari

Very informative link added 3/28/2012

http://xfinity.comcast.net/blogs/li...what-you-absolutely-must-know/?cid=hero_media



Two links below added 1/14/2010 

You can also see these links for more details as to why these foods are dangerous and some additional foods that are not listed here...
Toxic Foods that you should Avoid Giving Your Dog

Dangerous Foods That Dogs Should Never Eat - WebMD Slideshow

Two more links added 3/30/2010

The first link goes beyond just foods and onto dangers in yards and household, etc.. I know it is alot to read but keep scrolling down and there is a list that I think we should all have or be aware of:wink:

*Dangers in Yard/Home*
http://www.paw-rescue.org/PAW/PETTIP...holdSafety.php 

*Dangerous Plants*
Dangerous Plants - Chihuahua Forum : Chihuahua Breed Dog Forums

Here is another link added 9/3/2010
Dangerous toxins
Toxins that Affect Dogs - Veterinary Information

New link added 1/6/2011
What to do if your dog eats a battery
What to Do if Your Pet Ingests Batteries: Things Poisonous to Pets: Pet Care


*"DANGEROUS PEOPLE FOOD"* - Do not feed your pets: 
Some foods dogs should not eat and could be deadly. 

Grapes & Raisins - Grapes and raisins can cause kidney failure in dogs. As little as a single serving of raising can kill a dog. 

Onions - Onions can destroy red blood cells and cause anemia. 

Chocolate - Can cause seizures, coma, and death. Baker's chocolate is the most dangerous. A dog can consume milk chocolate and appear to be fine because it is not as concentrated, but it is still dangerous. 

Coffee, Coffee grounds, Tea, & Tea Bags - Drinks/foods containing caffeine cause many of the same symptoms as chocolate causes. 

Macadamia Nuts - Macadamia nuts can cause weakness, muscle tremors, and paralysis. Limit all other nuts as they are not good for dogs in general. Their high phosporous content is said to possibly lead to bladder stones. Exception to this rule is PEANUTS and PEANUT BUTTER. However, always use salt/sugar free peanut butter. 

Peanut Butter - The sugar in peanut butter encourages cancer growth. Always use ORGANIC PEANUT BUTTER as regular peanut butter contains a lot of toxins. 

Animal Fat & Fried Foods - Excessive fat can cause pancreatitis. 

Bones - Bones can splinter and damage a dog's internal organs. 

Tomatoes - Tomatoes can cause tremors and heart arythemias. Tomato plants are the most toxic, but tomatoes themselves are also unsafe. 

Avacados - The fruit, pit, and plant are all toxic. They can cause difficulty breathing and fluid accumulation in the chest, abdomen and heart. 

Nutmeg - Nutmeg can cause tremors, seizures and death. 

Apples, Cherries, Peaches and similar fruit - The seeds of these fruit contain cyanide, which is poisonous to dogs as well as humans. Unlike humans, dogs do not know to stop eating at the core/pit and easily ingest them. It also becomes lodged in the intestines and kills the dog 24 hours with no warning. 

Raw Eggs - Raw eggs can cause salmenolla poisoning in dogs. Dogs have a shorter digestive tract than humans and are not as likely to suffer from food poisoning, but it's still possible. 

Salt - Excessive salt intake can cause kidney problems. 


FOOD THAT DOGS CAN EAT 
Some "human" foods are good for dogs. Most of these are healthier than the boxed treats you buy in the grocery store. This is just a small list of examples of foods dogs can eat, not a list of every food they should eat. Dogs won't necessarily get all the nutrients they need if they eat these foods exclusively, so check with your veterinarian if you are interested in feeding your dog a home cooked diet. Any food that causes stomach upsets or digestive problems in your dog should be avoided. Like people, some dogs cannot tolerate certain foods. 

Meats - Meats should be boneless and it's best if the skin is removed. Raw meat is NOT a good idea because of the risk of food poisoning and parasites. 

Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast 

Boneless Skinless Turkey Breast 

Fish - DO NOT FEED TUNA! It has a high mercury content. be careful of small bones. (This goes for cats as well) 

Vegetables - Dogs have shorter digestive tracts than humans and cannot digest most vegetables whole or in large chunks. It's best to put them through a food processor before giving them to your dog. The best veggies for your dog are: 

Carrots - For healthy dogs. Do not give carrots to dogs who have cancer because they do contain sugar. 

Green Beans 

Lettuce 

Yams 

Grains - Grains should not be given in large amounts or make up a large part of a dogs diet, but these foods are generally safe in small amounts, such as rice. 

Dairy Products - Use caution with dairy products as they are high in fat and can cause pancreatitis, gas and diarrhea. Usually, nonfat, plain yogurt is safe in small amounts as is cottage cheese in small amounts.


----------



## Kari

Chico's Mama gave us the idea to make it a sticky. :wink:


----------



## Chico's Mama

Ok, I found the original author...the person who originally posted that list was MsStephanie.


----------



## Rachael Polachek

Great list, great idea to sticky it. :wave:


----------



## jo2004uk

that is brillient so helpful i was wondering what u were allowed to feed them without harming them i thing i will stick to chicken and rice they seem to really love that and its very good for their digestive system
thanks again or the great info
jo
:happy9:


----------



## xxjulyxx

omg i never knew there was so much a dog can not eat
:shock:  XxXxX


----------



## Unleashed_Puppy

wOW Thats a lot of info!


----------



## Moco's Mommy

This is realy helpful. I wish i had it sooner. But Moco's fine now and Ive just printed your list.

Thanks.


LoriS


----------



## Sandra1961

This is very useful...im about to print it as we speak 

Thanks


----------



## jesshan

*Re: "DANGEROUS PEOPLE FOOD"*



Kari said:


> Macadamia Nuts - Macadamia nuts can cause weakness, muscle tremors, and paralysis. Limit all other nuts as they are not good for dogs in general. Their high phosporous content is said to possibly lead to bladder stones. Exception to this rule is PEANUTS and PEANUT BUTTER. However, always use salt/sugar free peanut butter.
> 
> 
> Bones - Bones can splinter and damage a dog's internal organs.


Have to disagree with this one 2 counts. I have a friend who lost a fit and healthy youngish chi through eating a bag of peanuts. She was a vets nurse too and it died from an overdoes of protein. I would like to add that she didn't feed the dog them intentionally - the chi knicked them all.

Although I don't feed this diet, the BARF diet requires raw bones, with the theory that raw bones don't splinter it is cooked ones which does. 

Not my opinion just more facts which I have been made aware of.

Denise


----------



## ChiChiMomma

Thank you . I wish I din't just share my Chinese bonelss pork with my babies but now...never again!


----------



## cinnachi08

all i have to say is...its a wonder my dog is still alive!!.. here are some foods we have gave her..and not whole foods..just bites.

apple
bananna
peanut butter
original pringles
ham
chicken
fries
pickles
onions
lettuce
icecream
carmal apple pop sucker..couple licks


Just lots more stuff.. im not feeding her anything but her dog food from now on, i dont want her to get sick or die. thanks for that info!


----------



## Sandra1961

Its weird...cos a lot of foods are stated as harmful to dogs..

But the majority of dog owners like to treat there dog, and give them the things there not allowed to have, and 99.99% of the time, the dogs fine :lol:


----------



## Angelab

Okay, the homemade treats that Socrates gets (and now Bella).
*Homemade jerky*..I make my own because I don't like salt in my food and some of the flavorings and spices in store bought jerky are a bit too much. We always have several kinds of jerky around...venison, beef, buffalo, turkey...
*Cooked sweet potato*...plain no seasoning and cut into bite-size chunks.
*rice*..
*green beans*
peanut butter..just a lick or taste at a time
cot*tage cheese, cheddar cheese, swiss cheese*..only a tiny bite while I'm cooking
pretty much all meats as in lean beef, chicken, ham, turkey, duck, goose, quail
There's probably more..I just make sure that what I give them has little or no human seasoning in it..just the meat or veggie

Hey, has anyone heard whether cooked spinach is okay for dogs...Bella seems to have a passion for it!


----------



## labtestedchi

You can feed apples to your dog..just skin and core them first. Also you can giver your dog RAW bones only..never ever give them cooked ones.


----------



## LovelyChiPupz

My sisters dog Zac is 11 years old and he eats grapes and chocolate quite often - he's fine extremely fit for his age and healthy! I dont think some of these things that experts say are true i mean - its like that with humans do - basically something or another is bad for you for this reason or that!

I would never give my girl strong things like onions or spices! She cant take that but meats, bones a lil bit of chocolate a lil bit of fruit she's fine! I think everything in moderation is ok!


----------



## littleweed

Some of these are great, but some seem a little over the top... :?


----------



## angela_markovic

after reading the list im not giving lillo any more tea. he loves it and begs to have some with me in the mornings.you never know his small fits could have been due to the caffine. you just dont think these things could be harmful.thanks for posting the list xx


----------



## tazruby

thanks for this list i used to give my chis bites of french fries but now i will stop thank you


----------



## kitty

i think some things r ok n moderation!! my granma fed Chico lots of things an he lived to b 24


----------



## SkyDreamer777

I just came back from Petsmart today where I bought a puppy Kong. And I also got the kong filling that's made for puppies and it's made out of peanut butter.

It's wierd because that's in the chi book also saying it's ok to give your dog.

Is this going to be like eggs are for humans. One day they say it going to kill you and the next day they say eat more?

I've got to call my Vet on this one because if so then I'm off to Petsmart tomorrow to return it.

BTW thanks for all the info! I printed it out


----------



## SkyDreamer777

I bought the book "The Chihuahua" by Tammy Gagne last week
in it it reports the following foods are bad for Chis

Alcoholic beverages
Apple Seeds
Cherry pits
Chocolate (baker's semi-sweet, milk, dark)
Coffee (grounds, beans, chocolate-covered espresso beans)
Grapes
Hops (used for brewing beer)
Macadamia nuts
Moldy food
Mushroom plants
Onion and onion powder
Peach pits
Potato leaves and stem (green parts)
Raisins
Rhubarb leaves
Salt
Tea (caffeine)
Tomatoe leaves and stems (green parts)
Yeast dough

I'm still checking on the peanut butter though


----------



## Fibi's Mommy

OMG! LOL! Why would they list moldy food? Isn't it just common sense not to give a human OR animal moldy food!?! I guess bleu cheese is moldy...


----------



## SkyDreamer777

If they had to list it then you know some person out there gave it their dog.

Common sence would tell you not to.


----------



## Scintillater

sadly, common sense is not always so common.


----------



## kitty

lol yes i couldnt have said it any better!! I've known quite afew ppl where I've wondered where their common sense was or went to! :shock:


----------



## jo2004uk

i agree common sense would tell u not to give a dog or any animal mouldy or rotten food humans wouldnt eat it so dogs shouldnt be expected to i tell ya some people
hey
jo
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rach

that was so helpful i knew about chocolate and some of the others but my dogs eat apples and sometimes cooked onions. thanks for that


----------



## tasel

Hi!

Whilst I do know some of these things are not good for dogs, I wonder whether some are exaggerated??? I read in other Chihuahua books, you should feed your dog some grapes and other fruits...

Tina


----------



## LovelyChiPupz

I definetely think it is in moderation. the things on the list from that book that was just listed i dont give to my dog anyway but from the original list i do give my girl some things.

She does get a teeny bit of chocolate now and then but thats like the size of ur fingerprint not large amounts or everyday. If my girl was not well or something then i would start to consider that perhaps her little treats are making her sick - but shes perfectly healthy and active just now and doesnt get any large amounts of human food so im just gona stick with what im doing and know best - it seems to work for us.


----------



## SkyDreamer777

tasel said:


> Hi!
> 
> Whilst I do know some of these things are not good for dogs, I wonder whether some are exaggerated??? I read in other Chihuahua books, you should feed your dog some grapes and other fruits...
> 
> Tina


You can give them fruit. Like apples they are ok just don't give them the seeds or skins


----------



## jo2004uk

are they allowed cheese spread soft cheese coz kia likes to lick that out of her puppy kong she goes mad for it i dont give her much!! ??????????????????????????????????? :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## LovelyChiPupz

im not sure if its bad or not but one of my girls favourite snacks is chesse soft cheese and normal cheese, i give her bits all the time and shes completely healthy. I think in moderation. If you're worried dont give her it everyday maybe a few times a week or something?

 :wave:


----------



## jo2004uk

thanks i will do that


----------



## jesshan

All I would say is providing it isn't fed in excessive amounts they should be OK, like I said before, my friends chihuahua DIED from eating peanuts unless anyone wants to try it and see I would keep away from peanuts. she was a vet nurse too so she wasn't kept in the dark about it.


----------



## LovelyChiPupz

dogs are just like humans; many humans are alergic to nuts and can die from them! I guess it is the same with dogs. My dog loves peanuts, she only ever gets 2 or 3 when im eating a pack.


----------



## jesshan

LovelyChiPupz said:


> dogs are just like humans; many humans are alergic to nuts and can die from them! I guess it is the same with dogs. My dog loves peanuts, she only ever gets 2 or 3 when im eating a pack.


This had nothing whatsoever to do with a nut allergy, this was a protein overdose. This dog loved peanuts also otherwise she wouldn't have eaten them however it killed her. For all you know the 2 or 3 you give yours may still be damaging yours


----------



## LovelyChiPupz

Maybe you could say that; although as i mentioned before i give her 2 or 3 when im having a pack - i hardly ever eat nuts - twice a year or something!

My dog is healthy if i had any incline that she was sick i would stop giving her what i was and take her to the vets, but i dont see any problem giving you're dog a few nibbles here and there - they look forward to it and have never showed any ill signs of health whatsoever! She definetely wouldnt suffer an overdose from anything i know her tummy is only tiny; so she only gets a piece that is tiny, the size of a finger print or smaller times 2 or 3, that is not so bad i dont think!


----------



## holly&peanut

hi everyone i'm completly worried now my little peanut won't eat dog food he will only eat human food! because hes quite young still hes only having really plain stuff like boiled chicken and rice. hes tasted the odd bit of cheese and peanut butter (basically would eat any human food) and my mother in law gave him porriage without asking me! but i know he can't just live on rice and chicken forever and i really don't know what i'm allowed to give him for added vits and minerals! 
i mixed some dry dog biscuits in with his chicken the other day and he just picks the chicken out!
i don't mind feeding him human food just want to make sure he gets everything he needs!


----------



## LovelyChiPupz

chicken and rice sounds fine and healthy for you're dog, you could also try chicken with some vegetables like carrots and pea's - tinned one's without sweetners and added sugar are the best. My girl loves carrots and pea's!

You can try other dogs with you're meat like lamb and beef and turkey.

If you are still having problems with getting him to eat by a clove of garlic and sprinkle a small amount over his food, it will be so irresistably tasty for him and its ever so healthy for your dog aswell!

Natural cooked food is absolutely fine to feed you're dog, just try and ensure the meat is lean and fresh!


----------



## Isshinharu

*Re: "DANGEROUS PEOPLE FOOD"*



Kari said:


> Dairy Products - Use caution with dairy products as they are high in fat and can cause pancreatitis, gas and diarrhea. Usually, nonfat, plain yogurt is safe in small amounts as is cottage cheese in small amounts.


As far as this goes... here's what the breeder told me...

She give her chi pups canned food along with yogurt in the mornings and evenings. Reason being... Yogurt has a little bit of sugar in it, and since chi's can be prone to hypoglycemia this little bit of sugar is just enough to keep their blood sugar from dropping too low. Also, if a pup is stressed in it's environment, bad bacteria can build up in its system. In just a short amount of time, this bad bacteria can be enough to kill them. Since yogurt has a high count of good bacteria cultures, the good bacteria will overcome the bad bacteria in their system. So really, the benefits of giving a chi yogurt are two-fold. This is especially true of chi's that are new to a home. I've had my chi's for a little over a week now and have been giving them 1-2 teaspoons of yogurt in the morning and evening... they seem to really like it.


----------



## dollhouse

i am going to print this out and put it up on our fridge. My bf lets kilo lick the starbucks bottle when its empty. she loves the smell of coffee. Only dangerous people food that i knew of was chocolate. ofcourse i fed my puppy a few grapes before. but she is still fine. from now on ill be more carefull.


----------



## Totoro

yes, thank you for the list. I'm going to print this out too and put it on the fridge.


----------



## labtestedchi

Here is a sample daily meal for my dogs....

chicken wings (with bones)
yogurt
natural applesauce
cooked white rice

Another meal they like is"

cubed london broil
white rice
strained green beans
yogurt


There are quite a few things you shouldn't be feeding your dog (raisins and grapes are the biggest no nos) but raw chicken with bones is fine..I also feed turkey on bone as well as ground venison and cubed goat ( both off bone) I do allow my chis to chew on raw oxtail as long I am sitting right there to watch..my one male can split then in half.

If you aren't comfortable feeding bones then don't feed them...but raw meat is perfectly fine for your dog. It won't hurt them and it won't make them sick and they won't get parasites from it. You can also feed canned fish..my dogs get one can of Jack Mackral twice a week in the winter to help with dry skin and coat..they love it. They get one can week the rest of the year.


----------



## Bubblymintyaero

As labtestedchi said, don't feed bones unless you're _really_ comfortable with it.

At our vets, we see up to three or four cases a week (especially at Christmas!) with dogs that have got bones stuck in their throat, or where bone splinters have caused internal bleeding. This is often fatal, especially in smaller breeds that have less blood to spare in the first place. Personally, I've seen too many dogs die from eating bones to feed them to Astrid. It is a risk that you take, though, if you want to feed bones.

We are lucky in that in the developed world, most of our meat is parasite and bacteria free, however, you must get your meat from a good source. Otherwise, you run the risk of parasitic or bacterial infection (again, in cases I've seen, this has been astronomically worse for smaller dogs). Toxoplasmosis, Salmonellosis and E. Coli are the most common diseases that dogs catch from raw meat. Although, most dogs can cope with these problems, smaller dogs and immuno-suppressed dogs find it more difficult to break down the bacteria, and can suffer from the illnesses. 

Obviously, these bacteria are present all over the place - in rat faeces, household rubbish, etc etc - but a dog is less likely to ingest them when they're not specifically placed in his food bowl.

I think I'd be far more worried when Astrid has occasional vomiting and diarrhoea if she were on a raw meat diet, since those are the main signs of bacterial infection, and in some dogs, it's often sadly too late. 

Other than the obvious problems, though, the raw meat diet isn't one I would feed, but I do know people (especially breeders) who whole-heartedly recommend it as being economical and cost-efficient, as well as healthy for their dogs.


----------



## stephybooboo

wow you all cook for your dogs lol. i barely have timet o cook for the kids. it's nice to know if we are having chicken so can kujo. we do give our bigger dog bones ( monitor her closely with them tho) but not kujo he's just too young. the person we got him from said to give ALL dogs cottage cheese like a teaspoon a day. thier vet told them to do this to strengthen bones. they have a chi that is 17 years old with the bone structure of a pup. thier vet said that he hopes his bones are that strong when he is 80. hope someone can use this info


----------



## labtestedchi

I agree with you Bubbly..we do have to be careful where we get our meat from and how we handle it and how we store it. I treat my dogs meat just like the meat I feed my family. I wouldn't take a chance making my children sick and I won't take that same chance with my pups. If it even thinks of having an off smell..in the bin it goes..I'd rather throw that $3 chicken out than have to pay a vet bill or Dr bill and possibly have one sick dog or child on my hands.

My dogs have the cleanest teeth in town..no kidding..they get raw marrow bones..the best things ever for cleaning teeth. When they get a new one I like to clean out some of the marrow becaus it's rich and can cause runny poohs in some dogs...the best thing about marrows is the butcher will cut them to any length you want!!


----------



## Bubblymintyaero

labtestedchi said:


> I agree with you Bubbly..we do have to be careful where we get our meat from and how we handle it and how we store it. I treat my dogs meat just like the meat I feed my family.


I wasn't trying to step on your toes at all  
I just wanted to point that out - I see dog food for sale sometimes at a local pet store just entitled "raw meat" (not even certain types, just 'meat') in a clapped out old refrigerator, and I always think that some poor pet will catch something from that meat one day.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr

is corned beef ok or baloney??? my friend fed her some and bacon fried in fat free spray oil.??


----------



## Bubblymintyaero

Bacon, beef and sausage are fine as long as they're not fed too regularly or in large quantites; the fat in them is not so much of a problem as the salt levels. 

Rich sausage meat and beef are also pretty bad for dogs that have sensitive stomachs, so they might be worth avoiding if Minnie gets diarrhoea easily from rich food.

Tonight, though, I found the only treat Astrid will eat at her training class is the shop-bought ready-cooked crispy bacon, so I'm a big fan


----------



## Krista

Just thought I'd add, as someone here keep saying it's okay to give small amounts of these foods ... just because you can't see any visible signs of illness in your dog from feeding these foods, it doesn't mean she's "perfectly healthy". I'm not trying to sound mean and I'm not saying it's true, but a lot of cancers remain unknown for a while, and many toxins build up in the body, after repeated feedings over a long period of time, and slowly poison your pet. If you want to feed your pet these things, you know that's up to you, but I wouldn't advise other people to, and say that it's okay just because your pet is perfectly healthy, because she may not be. 

I would never, neeever feed Yoshi chocolate, it's very deadly, and takes less than 2.5 grams to kill a dog her size, and dark chocolate is even worse than that. You say it's okay to give chocolate, but maybe consider now, that your dog knows what chocolate tastes like, she likes it, she wants more ... she sees chocolate around, she knows she's allowed to eat it because you've given it to her, and she eats it all. Yes, that's pretty unlikely, but is it imposssible?? Are you willing to bet her *life* that it will never, ever happen? I'm not accusing you of being irresponsible, but mistakes happen. As for grapes, it can take as few as TWO grapes, or raisings to poison a chi.

Like I said, these are your decisions, but your chi doesn't know any better, they trust you with their health, their life ... I know we all love to give them treats, but would you feed your child, your baby, tiny bits of cyanide, because the dose you're giving them isn't going to kill them, and they love it SO much? How about nicotine? A couple cigarettes won't cause cancer. How about mercury? Lead? Sometimes the toxic effects are not what we expect. Just because she doesn't vomit, or get diarrhea, or other obvious signs of poisoning doesn't mean she's not poisoned. How many children now have learning disabilities due to lead poisoning? 

Yes, they love it, but we have to do what's right ... for them. There are plenty, PLENTY, of treats out there that are sooo healthy for them, there's no reason, no excuse, for a dog to die because we wanted to give them a treat that was a little bit poisonous and didn't seem to be hurting them. It happens far too often.


----------



## Bubblymintyaero

Luvballet - Don't know if your post was aimed at my saying it was ok to feed beef / sausage / bacon in small quantities or not, but... In large amounts they can cause problems (depending on their preparation / additives etc), and I acknowledge that, but in smaller amounts (for training purposes etc) they're fine.

As for chocolate and grapes etc, no, I can't understand people putting their dogs lives at risks with those foods either. It's not like there aren't plenty of other things that are safely edible for dogs... :?


----------



## Krista

^ oh no, not at all. I'm talking specifically about things that are poisonous, in small amounts, like chocolate, grapes, etc. and that people are still feeding them to their pets knowing this.


----------



## Bubblymintyaero

Page two of 'Our Dogs' (I think, or maybe it was 'Dog World', as I get both of them!) - a UK breeders' and dog enthusiasts' newspaper - carried a story about the dangers of grapes / raisins and their toxicity this week, if anyone's interested


----------



## Krista

^ That's good because sooo many people don't know about that.


----------



## Bubblymintyaero

The vets in the article didn't realise grapes were such a risk, either. 

Mind you, I felt they made a boo-boo in the article by also mentioning a case where a dog got poisoning from eating *14 kg* of grapes. I mean, that's a bit obvious - even people could get poisoned by eating that amount!!
That case rather eclipsed the more recent case of a dog nearly dying through just eating a few grapes. The more important case was made irrelevant by the dog that died eating 14kg... :roll:


----------



## Krista

^ haha, yeah really, of course it did. Then people will be thinking "well that's a lot, they can still eat a little bit". Kind of undermining what they're trying to say.


----------



## MyLittleTroubleMaker

Thank you for the list and for all the discussions here. I haven't fed mine human food and I'm sure not going to start now...better safe than sorry.

BTW, I think the 'moldy food' reference may be for food like Bleu Cheese...


----------



## Sariss

Don't forget bread dough! That's bad for dogs as well!

Our Chihuahuas are on BARF. It's cooked bones that splinter more than uncooked. You can test it by putting a cooked bone under one tire of the car, and a raw on the other, then back up. 
There is some bone in our dogs diet, but it is ground up so much that it doesn't bother them. I have seen a lot of cases of people feeding RAW or BARF who don't know what they are doing though, and bad things happen.


----------



## serina48723

I was told by Iams, the maker of Eucanuba that ham is harmful for dogs as well.


----------



## Chucky's Mom

*Eukanuba*

I only feed Chucky Eukanuba, because the vet said that a small dog like him should get sufficient nutrition, and I keep relatively strictly to the feeding instructions according to his weight. However, every morning I do give him a small Beeno before I leave for work.

Also, on Sundays, Chucky gets soft dog food made of chicken and rice specifically for small small breed dogs such as him. The rest of the week he eats his normal Eukanuba.

However, sometimes when we watch tv Chucky will get a few bites of popcorn. He is such a healthy little guy and he really enjoys the popcorn, as this is the only 'human food' he gets. And only one or two a week. What do the experts say about popcorn (with a little bit of salt) ???


----------



## TyNequin

*What kinds of veggies are ok?*

My chi's love carrots and peas and I've seen both in dog food so I assume it's okay. But what about broccoli? What about lettuce? Every time I try to make a salad both of my chi's are parked directly underfoot (just in case anything drops on the floor) trying to get to the broccoli and lettuce. So far I've prevented them from getting either but they both seem to want broccoli to go with their carrots.


----------



## Jangles021204

As far as I know broccoli and lettuce are both okay. Be careful of onions though, which you probably already know. And avocados.


----------



## REBECCA

Thanks, good to know.


----------



## Dixie's mom

*dangerous foods*

according to a book that i have chi cant have meats containting hollow bones such as cooked chicken . They also cant have any type of foods with high salt contents because of their gastrointestinal tract may be wreak .


----------



## CM Katie

They can have cooked chicken- just not the bones. Is that what you meant? The bones splinter and can be a choking hazard.
My Grandma _always _tries to give Carl chicken bones...GRANDMA!


----------



## Dixie's mom

*food*

All that i feed dixie is her dog food , because she will tend to beg when it comes time for us to eat supper ! She doesnt need to be overweight , she is a great size now in my book. I feed her morning and night , not letting her nibble in between, but she has her bonies she chews on !


----------



## Jennifer&Patrón

very helpful info!!! i was told it was bad to give a puppy any table food, but when hes there looking at us & smelling all the goodies we eat i feel bad! ive only givin him a small piece or 2 of chicken, and a piece of peporoni & i put a lil bit of the beef stew juice over his food once.. its nice to know you can give your pup what you eat. you read so much you just never know whats true & whats not! 
like i read that grapes were a good treat to give your dog, so i went & bought some. looks like ill be eating those


----------



## Princess.Is.Natalie

My previous breeder (Tia's) had told me that chihuahuas can't have ANY type of berries, including grapes (no strawberries, cherries, blue berries, etc etc).


----------



## chifreak

I never feed anything but dog food to be safe. I've never had a problem that way. That's what the vet has always said. Ya know the old saying,"don't fix it if it aint broke"!


----------



## Constance

Wow this information about dangerous people food blew my mind away.


----------



## chihuahua_momma

oh wow i feed mine tomatoes all the time. and mil feeds her peanut butter. is this for all pets or just chis???


----------



## Yoshismom

This is for all dogs. I have known some to be fine after eating things for such a long period of time but some do not show signs until years down the road. Peanut Butter is fine as long as you get the natural stuff without all of the salt and you feed it in small amounts maybe with Kongs and as treats;-)


----------



## chihuahua_momma

Yoshismom said:


> This is for all dogs. I have known some to be fine after eating things for such a long period of time but some do not show signs until years down the road. Peanut Butter is fine as long as you get the natural stuff without all of the salt and you feed it in small amounts maybe with Kongs and as treats;-)


thanks for the info


----------



## Bert

Thanks for the info, I would never guessed all that could be bad.


----------



## Skitstain

That's scary about the peanut butter. I saw dog treats the other day that were a lollipop with rawhide and peanut butter. eek.


----------



## Georgia24

Thanks for the great sticky, this is great information.


----------



## ANABELLE'S MOM

Does anyone know about bread? Not sourdough bread because that rises in their bellys but regular bread? I know that on the CAN NOT EAT List it said fruit because of the core and pits. But what about cut/sliced apples and oranges and peaches?


----------



## sweetsweet

This thread is very useful, thank you for sharing this!


----------



## Rico's Mom

What about chicken legs, or the thighs(dark meat) no bone or skin?


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

Chicken is fine, just make sure no bone or grissle. Also, fried chicken is probably not a good idea given the fat content, but Bailey gets boiled/baked chicken quite a bit. He LOVES it! 

We don't ever eat chicken skin... with the exception of KFC, which Bailey does not get to have.


----------



## *Princess*

this is a brilliant thread!! just what u was looking to read!!

im looking to cook my chi's meals everyday and not feed her nibly bits..im liking the yogurt idea, i will try her on that.

thanks guys


----------



## *Tricia*

I think bread is fine. I've always given all my dogs tiny bits of bread when we're eating dinner.


----------



## I<3Gizmo

Gizmo is a HUGE fan of Bananas and dried apricots! he goes NUTs for them... Idk if dried apricots are bad but i heard on the forum that bananas are ok!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper

Okay have a questions...I thought I read someone once not to give dogs garlic? Does anyone know if this is true as I found a dog recipe that has garlic powder in it....now I am confused LOL.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

Ok, everyone I am confused.... everyone believes so many different things! Here is a list of foods I would like to feed/have fed Bailey. What shouldn't he eat from this list... 

*Have fed:*
Cottage Cheese - 1 spoonful 3 times a week
Strawberries
Carrots
Lettuce
Grapes - BAD MOMMY!!!
French Fries - Sometimes and only a couple.
Bits of hotdog
Bits of cooked hamburger
Mac & Cheese - 2-3 noodles - occasionally
Mashes potatoes - occasionally
Cheese - Often, Mommy is a cheese-a-holic
Organic (expensive) natural peanut butter in his butcher's bone - maybe 3 times a month.
Beef, chicken & turkey

*Would like to feed him:*
Banana
Oranges
Apples
Pineapple
Broccoli
Peas
Green Beans
Including any other RAW fruits / veggies not listed...
*Obviously the fruits and veggies will be cut into little chunks and NO seeds!*

You get the idea.... so what of these foods that I would like to feed him are ok? 

His diet is MAINLY Wellness food, followed by treats with a spoonful of cottage cheese at least 3 times a week, and some occasional human foods. 

I want to feed him more human veggies and fruits as treats... which is the reason for my post.


----------



## bella82glass

Thanks for all the info,much appreciated!


----------



## FireFox

Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> Okay have a questions...I thought I read someone once not to give dogs garlic? Does anyone know if this is true as I found a dog recipe that has garlic powder in it....now I am confused LOL.


Here is what i found:

*Onions & Garlic* are other dangerous food ingredients that cause sickness in dogs, cats and also livestock. Onions and garlic contain the toxic ingredient thiosulphate. Onions are more of a danger.

Pets affected by onion toxicity will develop haemolytic anaemia, where the pet’s red blood cells burst while circulating in its body.

At first, pets affected by onion poisoning show gastroenteritis with vomiting and diarrhoea. They will show no interest in food and will be dull and weak. The red pigment from the burst blood cells appears in an affected animal’s urine and it becomes breathless. The breathlessness occurs because the red blood cells that carry oxygen through the body are reduced in number.

The poisoning occurs a few days after the pet has eaten the onion. All forms of onion can be a problem including dehydrated onions, raw onions, cooked onions and table scraps containing cooked onions and/or garlic. Left over pizza, Chinese dishes and commercial baby food containing onion, sometimes fed as a supplement to young pets, can cause illness.

Onion poisoning can occur with a single ingestion of large quantities or with repeated meals containing small amounts of onion. A single meal of 600 to 800 grams of raw onion can be dangerous whereas a ten-kilogram dog, fed 150 grams of onion for several days, is also likely to develop anaemia. The condition improves once the dog is prevented from eating any further onion

While garlic also contains the toxic ingredient thiosulphate, it seems that garlic is less toxic and large amounts would need to be eaten to cause illness.


----------



## Han&Riley

i never realised some of this stuff could harm a dog! luckily both of mine haven't consumed any bad food, i'll be extra careful from now on 
thankyou for posting this list!


----------



## JanBeth

As a new dog owner I want to express my gratitude for this information. I knew about chocolate but not about any of the rest. 
Thank you!:hello1:


----------



## Deme

Being new to owning a Chi I never realised just how many foods were dangerous to them. When I was growing up we always had dogs (whippets and alsations) and they were fed anything they wanted including chocolate and anything on our plates no matter what.

What confuses me is I had seen a thread on here about how people feed and prefer to feed raw meat yet in the list here it says not to feed raw meat due to parasites etc.
So which is right...

Also when I feed organic peanut butter I spread it on his chew toy, it has three butterfly plastic wings on it and I spread the PB on each of them about 2-3 times a week, is this too much?

By the way this thread is brillliant.


----------



## pigeonsheep

lol i just give a spoonful of organic peanutbutter to dexter. dont want him to have diarhea. also i fed mine asparagus the other night and he loved it  only a small portion though. i tried doing freeze dried raw but that was unsucessful. im too scared to do regular raw frozen...i even wash my knife when i cut dexters chicken before it was cooked


----------



## valligirl20

Why are apples on the list? I know the seeds are bad, but what about the fruit? It's one of the ingredients in his food (Innova).


----------



## rachellauren

great list, my chi also loves canned pumpkin (not the pie mix, the kind without sugar)


----------



## MndaNGmoe

This is so helpful! thanks for posting it. Good to know these things because my chi loves people food


----------



## Tiny but Mighty

Oh Dear 

I have to question how accurate a lot of it is though. My mum had a dog which she got same time I was born. The dog adored chocolate and would do anything to get it. She also ate bones, fruit etc and lived until she was 18 lol. 

My staffie also loves salad (tomatoes, cucumber etc) and the vet say's that's fine... so meh. I worry about my dogs all the time when I see this stuff.


----------



## Yoshismom

It is all in how your dogs system is and how it can cope with the toxins. You were very lucky in my opinion. Most people continue to feed these things because it doesnt immediately affect them and do not realize it shuts organs down over time. I am glad your mom's dog lived to a ripe old age.


----------



## Darkrose

I read a couple pages back that garlic isn't toxic unless given in large quantities...but with these tiny little bodies how much is a large quantity?


----------



## lyredragon

people used garlic in dog food flavoring for years. Some dogs seem to be able to handle it better than others. Some people even use it for coat conditioning and insect repellent.

Tag is not into the real stuff yet, I am weaning him off of icky science diet that the Humane society was feeding him. I would never feed hot dogs to dogs. They do have garlic AND onion as part of their spices, not to mention too much salt.

On the other hand, Foxxy gets fed kelp and spirulina daily. She loves the stuff and actually begs for it. I cook with seaweed all the time, either kombu, nori, or wakame. Turns out that these plants are super rich in vitamins and minerals including iodine and magnesium to support tiny thyroids and joints. The spirulina I stumbled across after spilling my plecostimus's tabs knocking them off the fishtank. Foxxy was right there to hoover them up too. (crunch crunch crunch) I researched to make sure they were ok and sure enough they're a superfood as well.


----------



## lyredragon

dogs don't usually get food borne illness unless they're immune compromised or have intestinal problems already. As for parasites, that's why I don't feed my dogs pork, but other than that,at least if you live in the US, the beef at least is 99% guaranteed to be free of parasites, otherwise nobody would be safe. Basically, if a human wanted to, he could eat fresh raw beef as long as it wasn't ground, and be moderately assured that they won't be hurt by it. On top of that, the heartworm prevantitive all dogs should be getting also usually covers most food borne parasites


----------



## lyndsey

very helpfull ...i dident no their was so much they couldent eat


----------



## Van

*Too late....*

I wish I would have know this information. My little 23 month old chi passed on wed the 22nd. She had stopped eating and I would try feeding her everything including items on this list, anything to make her eat! She lost .5 pds with in 1 month and had a heart attack. i took her to 3 diff vets and they all said dhe had nothing! She would eat when she gets hunger.... Her stomatch srunck so much and I never really forced feed her like I know now I should of!! I tried cooking her chicken, yogert, cottage cheese, etc.... but she wouldnt want anything.... I feel so guilty my little baby is gone! and I miss her very much!!! Pls force feed your dog if they dont want to eat! Dog Food only! No house food! My heart is broken and I am sooo sad! I love you Nini and miss you alot!! God bless your soul!


----------



## sullysmum

Ive had to gently force feed Sully 3 times this past year when i thought she was dying, she pulled through each time,she is 12 1/2 years old now.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma

Great idea to sticky this guys! Thanks!


----------



## TheJewelKitten

*Aww man*

I gave my dog peanut butter one time.. D:


----------



## coccomummy

great list thanks i never knew there was so much i knew most of it but not all


----------



## valerie.clark

Oh my doggie begs all the time for people food. She paws at me and begs, barks, and grouls until I give her some of my food. Her dish is always full of food but she wont eat it unless she is home alone


----------



## Yoshismom

valerie.clark said:


> Oh my doggie begs all the time for people food. She paws at me and begs, barks, and grouls until I give her some of my food. Her dish is always full of food but she wont eat it unless she is home alone


If you stop giving her the people food she will eat her dog food during the day too. It really isnt healthy at all to give them people food and can cause them to be at an unhealthy weight among other things. This particular post is more about the deadly people food though. I couldnt tell if you read through the list's at the beginning of this thread or not? If not then go to page one and read through. It could save your dogs life ;-)


----------



## LBDmommy

We found this out the hard way...

Hops! my husband brews beer and his dog got into them. They are HIGHLY toxic to dogs. Its not an everyday food but I'm just throwing it out their because I wish we would've known!


----------



## Wawies

great post! ty for the info.


----------



## theshanman97

NO APPLES!!! :O we have always been told that they are good for dogs! same with tuna! :O


----------



## Yoshismom

It is the seeds in the Apples and other fruits that are dangerous.


New link added today...


----------



## Delilahsmum

So much information to take in! I think ill have to print this off and put it on my refrigerator! Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## jaacoozee

thank you for the list.. very helping


----------



## Winston's Mom

I didnt see anything about Asparagus...... Poppy loves it but i wont give it to him anymore cause i dont know if its ok to feed him some as a treat or not. he likes vegies and eats carrots instead of dog treats. does anyone know about the Asparagus?


----------



## judyou

When I got my chi Bambi I dug up the beautiful flowering lantana hedge in our front garden as I read it was toxic. She also made a beeline for bougainvillea, especially the young shoots so that went as well! Result - a bare garden but at least I know she'll be safe!


----------



## Stewbs

You can't be serious about the "sugar" in peanut butter. I call shenigans on that but everything else is stuff I've heard of before. I wouldn't have guessed the avocado toxicity because it is so healthy for humans... thanks!


----------



## Chihuahua Newbie

Finding this very interesting, in my search for infor before getting my new puppy i have seen a lot of people saying to give them apples to keep ther teeth clean instead of dentasticks. I'll avoid apples now!


----------



## BanannaFlvdSnow

I hadnt heard about PB before. Doggie's love PB.... Guess I need to buy some Organic PB because Winnie loves herself some PB


----------



## BanannaFlvdSnow

Chihuahua Newbie said:


> Finding this very interesting, in my search for infor before getting my new puppy i have seen a lot of people saying to give them apples to keep ther teeth clean instead of dentasticks. I'll avoid apples now!


It didn't say Apples were all bad just the seeds. I never let my dog have the core anyway just a few little bits of Apple here and there.


----------



## MMS

Stewbs said:


> You can't be serious about the "sugar" in peanut butter. I call shenigans on that but everything else is stuff I've heard of before. I wouldn't have guessed the avocado toxicity because it is so healthy for humans... thanks!





BanannaFlvdSnow said:


> I hadnt heard about PB before. Doggie's love PB.... Guess I need to buy some Organic PB because Winnie loves herself some PB


Actually, yes, your "regular" off the shelf peanut butters (JIF, Peter Pan, etc) have a WHOLE CRAPLOAD of sugar in them. As well as some other gross stuff that you wouldn't want to put in your body if you knew what it really was - read your labels, guys!

Look for "Natural" peanut butter. It seperates, yes, the oil will rise to the top. And you have to keep it in the fridge. But there's nothing in it other than peanuts, and sometimes a bit of salt! Perfectly safe for you AND your pups!


----------



## Rover

Great info!


----------



## Harrypautter1

Thx, it is too bad everything on the 'do not' list is something chi's would love to eat,


----------



## lilbabyvenus

We found out after we bought new houseplants that each one we got is toxic. Luckily they are up out of reach and Gabe doesn't bother them...


----------



## zellko

Isn't this list a bit overcautious? Apples, really? The seeds yes, but the fruit? Salt is needed for the heart to function. I think the list maybe should be divided into actual known toxins and foods that may not be healthy for your dog. Example: How many dogs have been rushed to the vet because their peanut butter wasn't organic? A dog with cancer shouldn't have sugar but that doesn't translate into sugar causing cancer. If you believe in organic diets for your dogs, that is still just an opinion. Saying that non organic food is "toxic" is doing a disservice to new dog owners who need to know what they must definitely keep away from their pet.


----------



## Wicked Pixie

The lists are not endorsed by the forum, they are members findings, that they chose to share. It is up to you to do your own research. I feed bones and raw eggs regularly without issue, but they still appear on all the 'do not feed' lists lol.


----------



## zellko

For new owners looking for good info, may I suggest you have 2 lists, one of toxins and a second of unhealthy foods. Just because a food is unhealthy (for dogs or humans) doesn't make it toxic. The potato chips I'm craving are definitely unhealthy, but won't send me to the ER tonight if I cave. Same for our dogs, sugar is unhealthy but not toxic at the levels found in peanut butter. Also, yams???? Many organic dog foods use sweet potatoes, which are nearly identical. Can you give more info on this one?


----------



## MMS

zellko said:


> For new owners looking for good info, may I suggest you have 2 lists, one of toxins and a second of unhealthy foods. Just because a food is unhealthy (for dogs or humans) doesn't make it toxic. The potato chips I'm craving are definitely unhealthy, but won't send me to the ER tonight if I cave. Same for our dogs, sugar is unhealthy but not toxic at the levels found in peanut butter. Also, yams???? Many organic dog foods use sweet potatoes, which are nearly identical. Can you give more info on this one?


Chocolate is considered "Toxic" to dogs, yes? I know more people than I would like to admit that feed their dogs chocolate (a few on a daily basis) and their dogs live into their teens. "Toxic" in the sense used here necessarily mean immediate life threatening - but damaging, either immediate or over time.


----------



## Coco's Chihuahua Diary

*new chihuahua room-mate*

hi, i am new to this forum and new to being a chihuahua room-mate...
they are such finicky eaters but I had no idea that tomatoes were bad for dogs. Coco just loves them but that won't happen anymore! Thanks for the great tip!


----------



## PixieBlake

Hi can chis eat bananas?


----------



## LadyDevlyn

PixieBlake said:


> Hi can chis eat bananas?



Mine eat small pieces of banana on occasion. Never had any issue. Bananas can cause constipation though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jshiloh

Kari, 

While some of this information is true and valid, the bit about raw eggs and meat is certainly not. Dogs, like wolves (with whom they share over 99% of their DNA), are equipped with the proper stomach enzymes to kill the bacteria in raw meat and eggs that is so dangerous to humans. In fact, raw diets are not only safe for dogs, it is the best thing to feed them. 

Jshiloh


----------



## michele

jshiloh said:


> Kari,
> 
> While some of this information is true and valid, the bit about raw eggs and meat is certainly not. Dogs, like wolves (with whom they share over 99% of their DNA), are equipped with the proper stomach enzymes to kill the bacteria in raw meat and eggs that is so dangerous to humans. In fact, raw diets are not only safe for dogs, it is the best thing to feed them.
> 
> Jshiloh


This is a very old post goes back to 2005,don't think you'll get a response from Kari.


----------



## zellko

I also found issue with this. As a brand new dog owner last year, I wanted a concise list of what could hurt my dog. When I got to the non organic peanut butter, I realized the list wasn't what I thought it was. Haven't heard of many ER vet trips due to peanut butter. chuckle


----------



## misskittiecat

Not sure if this link has been posted yet, but I really like it. I have the shortcut on my iPhone and it works really well on the mobile.

You can filter between foods, herbs, household items, drugs, plants, fertilizers, etc. Good for cats too!

Pet Poison List - List of Pet Toxins for Dogs and Cats


----------

